# Neulich an meinem Computer



## DER SCHWERE (21 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Aug. 2012)

und wo ist Bild nach dem Anklicken


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

das schlechteste wärs nicht


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2012)

Lebst du noch???


----------



## LuigiHallodri (22 Aug. 2012)

"Elemente"  :thx:

Gleich darauf "Papierkorb leeren" nicht vergessen! Sonst holt die womöglich wieder jemand raus!


----------



## neman64 (22 Aug. 2012)

Bitte nicht das Bild anklicken, sonst stürzt der PC Ab


----------



## frank63 (25 Aug. 2012)

Kein Mensch würde sie vermissen.(vielleicht der ein oder andere)


----------



## TobiasB (25 Aug. 2012)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> und wo ist Bild nach dem Anklicken



Bild ist im Papierkorb steht doch da


----------

